# che viene dal sapere che...



## Justelah

Salve a tutti,

sto scrivendo una lettera formale, in cui porgo degli auguri di buon anno dal punto di vista religioso.
Ho qualche dubbio circa la traduzione dell'espressione in corsivo...

"Le auguro un nuovo anno ricco di pace e serenità, assieme a quella pienezza di vita _che viene dal sapere che_ l'amore di Dio non ci abbandona mai."​Il mio tentativo...
"Je vous souhaite une nouvelle année riche en paix et sérénité, ainsi que celle plénitude de vie _qui vient du savoir que_ l’amour de Dieu ne nous abandonne jamais."​È corretto..?

Grazie fin da ora!
​


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Bonjour Justelah,

Certes votre lecteur comprendra, mais ce n'est pas très idiomatique.

Je propose :
...ce*TT*e plénitude de vie / qui vient de la *certitude *que .../ liée à la certitude / donnée par la certitude / offerte par la certitude ...

Si vous désirez éviter d'utiliser certiTUDE après pléniTUDE vous pourriez utiliser *l'assurance *ou* la conviction *sans vous éloigner du sens initial.

Grâce à vous j'ai découvert l'expression Grazie fin da ora ! (Merci d'avance)
Donc merci !
*

*


----------



## Justelah

Merci beaucoup, LesCopainsd'abord!
J'ai seulement une question: pourquoi traduire _"cette" _plutôt que _"celle"_? _"Cette"_ n'est pas la traduction de _"questa"_?


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Celle est un PRONOM démonstratif "incomplet", donc il remplace le nom, il ne l'accompagne pas, et il a besoin d'être complété (celle qui, celle que, celle dont...) . Exemple : Tu vois ces deux personnes ? celle qui porte une casquette est l'amie de mon fils.
On utilise celle-ci, celle-là lorsque la précision a été donnée précédemment ou est dans un contexte, par exemple, le client qui choisit entre plusieurs articles : "Elles sont toutes jolies... je vais prendre celles-là" (en montrant du doigt) - Ou bien : Il demanda son chemin à une passante. Celle-ci lui indiqua etc....
"Cette" est l'ADJECTIF démonstratif qui accompagne le nom : Cette personne est vraiment aimable.
J'espère vous avoir éclairé.


----------



## Justelah

Vraiement MERCI beaucoup pour votre explication, LesCopainsd'abord!


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Avec plaisir, Justelah  (vraiment, sans e après vrai )


----------

